# Duck Dogs and Gators



## Louis843 (Dec 21, 2010)

Just thought I'd get an opinion on this.....i have a pond that we fish during the summer that has a few decent size gators in it (8-10ft).  It also doubles as a duck hole during the season.  Would you guys send your dog swimming out there during the winter months to get ducks???  i know that gators usually get scarce when its cold, but anyone got any experience with this kinda situation?

thanks


----------



## Golden BB (Dec 21, 2010)

Ask yourself this, would YOU swim out there and get a duck ? That should help with your decision.


----------



## Louis843 (Dec 21, 2010)

Well if thats the way you look at it, then NO....I would not go swim to get a duck, gators or no gators.  How many ducks have you gone swimming for in December????   I know someone out there has hunted a hole that has a gator in it.  I am simply asking if gators are still active during cold months.


----------



## castandblast (Dec 21, 2010)

I wouldn't. I lived in deep south ga for a while and did not hunt with my dog. Gators will go dormant during the winter months, but they still will eat. Iv seen them eat coots in jan. A swimming dog is an easy target for a gator if he is hungry and wants to take it down. A gator over 6 ft shouldn't have a problem with a lab either. You may get lucky and have no problems. I would rather have my lab as a house dog, than loose her to a gator. Just my thoughts. good luck!


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 21, 2010)

I lived in Louisiana for 2 years and never hunted my dog if there was any doubt in my mind.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 21, 2010)

Some of the hog doggers occasionally report losing dogs in this mannor. I guess summer / warm times are more dangerous then winter, but still. It could be dangerous.

I would probably shy away from it, had I a dog these days.


----------



## rholton (Dec 21, 2010)

Gators do not feed when water temps are below 60 degrees. I hunt mine in shallow water areas on the coast. I doubt I would be comfortable in deep water though...may be nothing to that.


----------



## Killin Time (Dec 21, 2010)

I would only hunt a dog when there are gators around if it is not a black lab


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2010)

I`ve seen em out in some purty cool weather.


----------



## crichardson (Dec 21, 2010)

No way, I wouldn't put my lab in that situation.  Is a downed bird worth losing your hunting partner.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Bird Slayer (Dec 21, 2010)

crichardson said:


> No way, I wouldn't put my lab in that situation.  Is a downed bird worth losing your hunting partner.  Just my opinion.



Thats what im saying. Your choices are: 1. shoot a duck down and be safe in a boat or something...or 2. shoot a duck down and send your dog out there with the risk that theres a hungry gator waiting for an easy meal.

I wouldnt risk it. Better safe than sorry. 

I dont know how it would work out but you could call DNR and see if they can remove the gators, or get drawed for a tag and shoot one yourself, or when gator season comes around let someone with a tag take one out.


----------



## rifleroom (Dec 22, 2010)

I saw a 7 footer out at Butler Island this past weekend. I would probably get someone to come get the gators and not worry about it.


----------



## rholton (Dec 22, 2010)

Saw a gator this morning on the coast and the water is very cold. Yes they are out...no they are not feeding. He could barely get out of our way idling up to him. I hunt my dog on the coast once the water cools down. I only hunt him in shallow water. By the way...it is water that I would and do wade out in.


----------



## Jaker (Dec 22, 2010)

nah, wouldn't worry bout the gators if its cold out, if its warm i wouldn't do it


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2010)

I posted this one the other day, but it`ll fit good here. Lake Seminole, 2 days before Thanksgiving, over 12 feet long. I care more about my dogs than that.


----------



## rholton (Dec 22, 2010)

Be sure to pack your common sense with your shells. Again, I wouldnt send my dog on that big water retrieve on Seminole in the picture above...shallow water. The places I hunt, I promise you would know if that gator was in there. Dont think he could submerge. Yet, we do see smaller ones all the time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2010)

That is some 20 foot water where that gator is right there. There was another one back close to the hill that was around 9 feet.


----------



## rholton (Dec 22, 2010)

Exactly. Somebody killed a 10+ footer 200 yards from one fo the spots we hunt and we knew he was there. We also know that our hole is ankle to shin deep and that sucker couldn't submerge. I dont know that I would put my toe in that 20' water.


----------



## HAULINACE (Dec 23, 2010)

crichardson said:


> No way, I wouldn't put my lab in that situation.  Is a downed bird worth losing your hunting partner.  Just my opinion.



NO WAY I WOULD SEND MY LAB OUT THERE. HES MY BEST HUNTING PARTNER!!!!! JUST LIKE , I WOULDNT SEND MY SON OUT THERE EITHER !!! THEY MAY BE DORMANT . BUT I WOULDN'T WONT TO CHANCE GETING BIT BY ONE !!!!!


----------



## Little Rabbit (Dec 23, 2010)

NO WAY NO HOW"  I wouldn't put my lab in that situation!!! you  woundn't went your kids in that situation so why put your best friend your dog in it  

jm2c Little Rabbit <><


----------



## wilber85 (Dec 23, 2010)

Heard this story in the hog doggin forums few months ago.

Couple of dogs had this hog bayed up on one side of a river.  The hog broke and swam across the river.  Two dogs followed it and started swimmin after it.  All of a sudden BOOM gators busts out of the water and takes one of the dogs under.  The second dog and the hog make it to the other side.  Cant remember what happened to the hog but the second dog tried to swim back across the river to his owner.  Reckon he was calling him back.  Second dog starts swimming back and BOOM gator gets it and drags it down.  Two dead dogs in less than 5 mins.

No way my dog is gettin in with those gators, cold or not.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2010)

There have been hounds gator-got durin` the Winter Classic Coon Hunt down here in SW Georgia, and this hunt takes place the last weekend in January, usually.


----------



## Jaker (Dec 23, 2010)

You all wade in this water right? I'm just sayin if I will wade in the water then I will send the dog out, as long as it is in the 30's or lower, cuz i guess sometimes I wade when it is warmer...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2010)

Jaker said:


> You all wade in this water right? I'm just sayin if I will wade in the water then I will send the dog out, as long as it is in the 30's or lower, cuz i guess sometimes I wade when it is warmer...





I wade in gator territory all through the warm summer months fishin`, and don`t worry about it none. Been doin` it for a long time now. But, I`m not gonna push my luck by carryin` a dog with me. I have had a few staredowns that worked in my favor, but I don`t think it would have worked out as well if I had a dog with me. And maybe it is my imagination, but it seems like over the past 15 years or so, gators have a little more "nerve" than they used to.


----------



## Louis843 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks fellas.  Decided not to take him and left him in the truck while we went out.  He hated it but I agree, its not worth losing your best friend over!!!

A few pics from the hunt.  5 of us went and shot 30 birds.  

27 ring-necks, 2 woodies, and 1 green head.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jan 4, 2011)

Congrats on a great hunt.  I had a woodie snatched by a gator this morning where I hunted ..... I hunt a spring some and the water stays 65 degrees plus year round.  If you turn a dog out there you're rolling the dice even with the clear water.


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Jan 4, 2011)

we lost two ducks on sunday to gators in charleston Sc, and the water was shallow. didn't notice them until they already had the ducks in their mouth chomping away. I have a lab too and i wont use her. Use a boat its a lot easier.


----------



## G Duck (Jan 5, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> I would only hunt a dog when there are gators around if it is not a black lab



????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## basslure (Jan 5, 2011)

We hunted float tubes the week after Christmas on Seminole. Didnt see any gators, but when your paddling out and hit a stump it definatly crosses you mind. We wound up getting 4 Cans.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Jan 5, 2011)

Louis843 said:


> Thanks fellas.  Decided not to take him and left him in the truck while we went out.  He hated it but I agree, its not worth losing your best friend over!!!



Good decision.  If you would put your dog in gator infested waters then you don't deserve your dog.


----------

